# Can mid 9's, in full street trim for 15k (including buying the car) be done?



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

There's only one way to find out............

We have a new project here you guys might be interested in:

The car must remain in full street trim, be fully road legal, have full interior, run on pump gas, use DOT street tyres, run through a muffler and drive to and from the strip. 





























Will post more pix as we go

Rob


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

subscribesopcorn:


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Can't wait to see how this one pans out Rob, definately a tall order on that budget but if anyones going to be able to do it I guess it's you mate. 

opcorn:


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

it will be good project mate 

just keep up


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Street legal and street legal are different thing i think 

In germany a car even with that scoop would not be streetlegal:chuckle:


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

look at the size of those rear wheels! lol


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


>


Just to double check what engine...


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

enigine and turbo setup alone are a few grands already.

But what a project!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> Street legal and street legal are different thing i think
> 
> In germany a car even with that scoop would not be streetlegal:chuckle:


The bonnet scoop won't be used, a stock bonnet will go back on.

Street legal and street drivable as in, no problem with driving long distance, economical on fuel (100km/10l at least at open road speeds), and very reliable, drive to the strip, run 9's and drive home again.

We will probably try to do 9's on a stock bottom end and a stock head too, I'm sure its possible with this car as a 10.2 has been done with a 1600+kg skyline with stock motor.

Rob


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

That thing on the public road needs to be filmed, and then film the faces of the other drivers when the old "Zetto" spins in 2nd, spins in 3rd...and all you see is 2 100meter long black lines...


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

is that a wheelie bar?

Simon


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Simonh said:


> is that a wheelie bar?
> 
> Simon


Good spotting and yes it is although they apear to be a little bent at the moment following a nice wheelie through an intersection in town a couple of weeks ago :chuckle:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Good spotting and yes it is although they apear to be a little bent at the moment following a nice wheelie through an intersection in town a couple of weeks ago :chuckle:


Mental  :bowdown1:


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

I will watch in anticipation!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

oh good lord, i know where im sending my next car hahaha!


----------



## nustad (May 17, 2005)

*Excellent*

Rob,

Is this the 240z that appeared on Trademe with a big chev in it - did you purchase the car without the engine?

Looks like a very nice shell and a worthy place for a built RB motor.

You will have to join the Zclub......one of the guys has just finished a 240z with supercharged LS1 engine.....there are a couple of transplants with RB motors in the mix as well.

Cheers

Glenn


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yeah its the car from trademe but I ended up buying it complete turn key, had a bit of a play and then sold off all the V8 gear and got alot of the money back, went pretty good with just over 600hp so should be good with the RB30.
e-mail me with details of the z club if you like, sounds like a bit of me.

Rob


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

THis is such a great post!!:bowdown1: 

THank yyou for posting:smokin:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Update time:

The trans has been freshened up (built to take 1000hp at this stage, can upgrade it to hold 1600hp if need be at a later stage) 
I've finished the T400 to RB bellhousing conversion, very straight forward, only 2 bellhousing bolts couldn't be used as they were above some of the trans pump bolts so thats not bad at all.
A little bit of messing round getting the larger chev spigot button on the converter to clear the flex plate bolts but with an adapter button everything is now as it should be:





































Next up is the custom radiator and 16inch electric fan, a fair bit of work but its come up nice.
After much discussion we agreed to put the engraved top panel on the way it is as the 240's bonnet opens from the back meaning the only way you can look at the motor is from the side and when standing there the engraving is facing the right way:




























We'll put an alloy brush finish on the top plate and tanks and fill the engraving with black and red paint to highlight the engraving.

Next up is the bonnet, the old scoop has gone, we'll weld in a metal patch and fill and shape it to look like nothing ever happened:










Next up is the intercooler, plumbing and trans cooler, I'll post more as we go,

Rob


----------



## AndrewD (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey Rob,

Im a fan of your work, is that figure inclusive of the labour costs?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I built a R32 skyline for a customer that ran 10.20 and it cost 10k pounds all up including the car, that was about 4 years ago and its still going strong with the original engine, thats pretty good value for money I think.

This car I'm doing to display some of our custom fabrication work as well as run good times in street trim so I'm definatley doing things alot nicer than they "have to be" to run 9's.
I suppose if you added up all the extra labour for a build to this standard it might come in just over 15k, I'm sure if it was 9's for 15k in a car like this, make it tidy and reliable but don't go over board, I'd have no problem with that.

Rob


----------



## nustad (May 17, 2005)

*Excellent*

Rob,

I love how you just get on and do it - no mucking around.

My Z ten years into ownership is better but hasn't really advanced....

Anyway the ZClub can be found on Z Club of NZ :: Home

There are some very motivated people organising events and social outings. We had an event at Taupo last year which went very well, drags are coming up in November at Meremere.....plenty of time for you to work your magic.

Just for reference - I emailed you the other day about building a GTR injection hybrid for my Z - will be in touch when funds allow.

Cheers

Glenn


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Lucky enough I get to have a small tiny teeny part in this. 

I get to draw the car.

I feel good knowing that I'm drawing this car for the best RB30 tuning company in the world.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Next update: the multi-coil mounting bracket has been made and the ignitor mounted beside it on the firewall:










Next up we've started collecting the parts for the NOS system, it will be 2 stage with a single fogger just before the throttle body and then a direct port 6 fogger kit in the plenim as well, the entire system will be capable of adding 875hp but obviously we won't be running anywhere near that:




















Next will be the custom plenim (the plenim in the other pix is not the actual one for this car) and intercooler pluming.
I'll update more as we go.

Rob


----------



## skybarge (Mar 16, 2007)

Looking damn good Rob, hopefully I'll get to see it at a dragstrip soon


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Update time:

We've made a shatter sheild for the flex plate and converter:



















The trans oil cooler with thermostaticly controlled fan is also mounted:










Next up is the beginnings of the custom drag sump, it will have a 240 volt oil heater and an oil temp guage:










Thanks for looking,
Rob


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

Love threads like this, lots of pics, lots of info.opcorn:


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

man this is out of control, I hope you guys reach your goal!


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

JDMist3hfastar said:


> man this is out of control, I hope you guys reach your goal!


Imagine if they pass it...:squintdan


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Update time:

Sump is finished and acid dipped ready for installation to the short block:



















Next up is the 600 x 300 x 115 bar and plate intercooler core mounted up:










We'll make custom sheetmetal alloy tanks (3 inch inlet, 4 inch outlet) which will keep the intercooler plumbing very short.

More next week,
Rob


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Very impressive :clap:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Update time:
The short block is finished. We want to test the limits of the stock cradle, stock mains bolts and stock crank, it has billet rods, forged pistons and TOMEI oil pump so it will be interesting to see how far it will go: 










And with the sump on:


----------



## palmer77 (Jul 21, 2004)

jeez now thats a sump!!


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Awesome thread. Can't wait to see how this pans out.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Next update:

The 2 x 10lb NOS bottles are mounted:










And the 6 x foggers for the first stage of NOS are installed:



















Now we can start installing the second stage, more pix shortly,

Rob


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Very 

How far can you go including buying car, for 10k?  I'll get the cheque book ready.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

If I send you 15K will you send me back an equal car? 
This thread is wonderful!
Whats the thing between the seats? A lever to adjust the brake balance? Or is it the sequential?


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## vipv35 (May 21, 2007)

im sure no regular guy could shell out 15k and have a car this nice. having a shop definitely a benefit (labor wise)


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

vipv35 said:


> im sure no regular guy could shell out 15k and have a car this nice. having a shop definitely a benefit (labor wise)


As I said, we are doing some things on this car to a higher standard than they 'have to be' as this will be a shop promotion car but I can think of 4 cars we've done recently where the customer dropped of a 2-3k rolling shell and for no more than 12-13k they've driven off with very fast cars built to a high standard.
One made way over 600whp and got 2 x nz drag championship titles in its first year out, the next one also runs reliable 10's in street trim and has done well in shows and dyno competitions, the next one, done about 18 months ago made 615whp, it was for a drifter/track/road car, he drove it 1000km home and has raced it ever since trouble free, and the 4th one was again a drifter, he wanted torque and medium power, so it had about 440whp, he's been out to track days, drift meets etc all trouble free.

Here's pix of the cars to show they were not low quality, throw together cars, in fact, this quality of build is our normal quality when on a tight budget and asked NOT to do anything overly special:

This one runs low 10's, best of 10.2 @ 134mph and its a daily driver owned by a doctor:










This one runs high 10's and is also a daily driver, I'll add an engine bay shot later:










This one is the 615whp drifter:



















And this one is also a drifter built on a tight budget:




























All of these cars cost around the money we're talking about here.

I can assure you, for any given price range, it is absolutly possible to build cars to a much higher standard than you guys usually get for the same money.

A R33 GTR arrived from Norway yesterday to be built, another R34 GTR is on the way from the UK now and I'm damn sure this would not be happening unless we are delivering excellent service and excellent value for money.

Imagine what we could do with 30-40k pounds or more, plenty of UK guys spend that and get varied results.

Rob


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I can't wait to see the results of this build.:clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Is it ALL down to parts prices in OZ then? 

So we're all looking for a seriously built engine, but make it look stock for coming through customs and then fit it to our own cars?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

drb5 said:


> Is it ALL down to parts prices in OZ then?
> 
> So we're all looking for a seriously built engine, but make it look stock for coming through customs and then fit it to our own cars?


 It does not matter what it looks like, you pay taxes based on its cost and the true cost will show on the R.I.P.S invoice. :nervous:


.


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

so if i bought a car in nz and you beefed it up and send it over would that work out quite cheap?


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Ludders said:


> It does not matter what it looks like, you pay taxes based on its cost and the true cost will show on the R.I.P.S invoice. :nervous:
> 
> 
> .


I know what your saying, but the invoice could have been sent as a letter and the internals.....well the customs ain't gonna crack the block open for a shifty are they?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Here's a link to the Black car above (the one launching at the strip) its for sale for about 10k pounds.
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-Motors/Cars/Nissan/auction-115927695.htm?p=9

Its not owned by the guy I built it for anymore and I think it may have had an engine freshen up recently, but not done by me.
There's engine bay shots there etc and if anyone wants it, I can arrange getting it and the shipping etc.

DRB5...... It doesn't just come down to parts prices (and I'm in NZ not Auzzie), it comes down to the fact that we get stuck in, do good work at a fair price, we don't charge huge amounts for labour and we make alot of the parts ourselves rather than just ticking boxes in a jap parts books.

I'm not saying that every car we do is around that money, some cost alot more based on what that particular customer wants, what I am saying is we have done several cars on a budget of around 12-13k pounds that deliver very good results and reliability for the money spent.

Rob



http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-Motors/Cars/Nissan/auction-115927695.htm?p=9


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Apologies Rob, never picked up on the NZ bit.

Totally appreciate what your saying there, i'm just jealous we can't do the same for the same amount of money, in this country.


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Can a mod edit my posts about the Customs tax bits please?


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

drb5 said:


> Can a mod edit my posts about the Customs tax bits please?


its too late i have already copied it and sent it:lamer:


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

lol


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

Great work as always rob . the car loks a monster:thumbsup: 
for anyone thinkng about sending your car to rob or having an engine/parts built.........DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!
i was prob the 1st to use rob, id never heard of rips untill i searched on SDU.
but took the chance and with lotsa trust on both sides he did me proud:smokin: 
this guy is special. obviously in what RIPS can build you, but more so in customer service. nothing was a problem for him, always available to talk to. even wakes you up in the middle of the night with txt updates.......lmao

RIPS are like that ronseal tv advert. they do what it says on the tin.
i asked or a 10 sec road car and 1st time out thats what i got:thumbsup: 
and a lovely sticker....lol


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lee, I txt you but not sure if you got it, your car is in the latest NZ performance car calender here and its been nominated for NZ performance car of the year :thumbsup: , the top 12 jap cars in NZ are then voted on by the public and the winner chosen, I'll keep you posted.

Rob


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

hi mate
shit i never got the txt, damn.. im off for a look on NZ performance car site.
cheers rob
i'll get u on msn.

lee


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Update time:
We've been chipping away at lots of little jobs and most of the wiring is done for the Link G3 ecu.

Catch tank:









Intercooler pipes:


















Parachute pack is now installed:









Just need to weld the cable mount to the cage and its done:









The intercooler is almost finished:









We have some fully treaded street tyres so there is no dought about this car being in full street trim:









Thats about it for now but we are getting closer to being finished every day.

Rob


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

Thats looking very smart Rob.


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

excellent work......for an honest price:chuckle: :chuckle: 

out of interest whatever size are those 'street':chuckle: tyres. they look mahoosive.

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

They are 31 tall x 16.5 wide x 15's, thats a 44 gallon drum beside them to give you an idea of how wide they are,

Rob


----------



## chch34 (Feb 7, 2005)

I saw 15k and was doubtful, but then figured 15k pounds, not NZ$ lol

How do you weld like that!! man, thats awesome...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I have the best welder I have ever seen working here now, I'm too busy building enignes to weld, besides, he's much better than I ever was :bawling: 

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The other stage of NOS is done (this will be activated first while on the transbrake) and the intake side dummy up is all done:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks truly amazing :bowdown1: 

And yes Rob the welds on the masterpieces you come up with are always in a class of their own. :smokin:
The straight ones on the tanks almost look like there were done by a robot :chuckle: :thumbsup:


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Fantastic work, look forward to seeing the results.

Have you done any manual gearbox swap outs Rob? ie a non Nissan box fitted to a RB


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

I have to say it again but every time I see a R.I.P.S. build thread I am astounded and want to apply for an internship


----------



## shanef (Jun 8, 2006)

rob, why did you chose to run brided line for the lines on the nitrous system (the ones going to/from the distrubition block) instead of hard line? 

That welding is just perfect mate, he's one very talented lad indeed


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Rob, top job as ever m8  Just need a decent car to put my RIPS RB30 in


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

ahapartridge said:


> Fantastic work, look forward to seeing the results.
> 
> Have you done any manual gearbox swap outs Rob? ie a non Nissan box fitted to a RB


Yes, I've done a 4 speed Jerico drag transmission behind a RB, in fact its brand new with bellhousing, flywheel, tripple plate clutch, drag shifter and driveshaft if anyone is interested, it was done for my old 200sx but have now gone with the 240z,

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

We got a fair bit done today, 6 inch air intake from front lower lip:









And the 4inch dump pipe and radiator overflow bottle:


















Not long now till we can swap everything over to the actual engine and install it all for good,

Rob


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

lol, i like the cool air intake....people ripped into me for using that flexipipework and front lip position


----------



## TOMMO_GTR (Sep 8, 2007)

T.F.S. said:


> lol, i like the cool air intake....people ripped into me for using that flexipipework and front lip position


yep that'll show doubters of your setup when rob and the rips crew post some ridiculously quick time with an identical setup haha!:bowdown1:


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

What coil set-up are you using on the RB Rob?

Conrad



R.I.P.S NZ said:


> We got a fair bit done today, 6 inch air intake from front lower lip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

update time:

Been a long time and I thought the thread was far more up to date than this, shows how busy I've been  

On our first run ever (over a month ago, 20 psi/1.4 bar, 98 pump petrol, no NOS) I set it up to have no boost off the line so I could get a feel for it mid track etc, I ran a very lazy 1.9 60ft time then put my foot into it, it ran strong and unfortunatly it hit the 8500rpm rev limiter in top at about the 360 meter mark so we missed out on about 3-5mph there.

Ran a 10.1 @ 146.5mph on its first ever pass:

YouTube - RIPS 240z street RB30 1st 1/4 mile run 10.1 @ 146mph.

After seeing a copy of the time slip of the world record street 240z from the US it turns out from 1/2 track we are side by side (0.009 difference in the last 200 meters) so once rolling the acceleration is basicly identicle to the 8.9 @ 153mph car :chuckle: 

After running a 10.2 next run we found an oil leak in the trans and packed it up.

The trans has been repaired and a new taller diff ratio installed, we also have boost off the line now so the 1.9 60fts should drop below 1.5's 

I'm off to the drags tomorrow and the aim is to beat the current NZ record of 9.59 for a full trim, fully legal japanese street car on street tyres (supra).
I believe the 9.59 was done on race fuel, with NOS, open exhaust, open wategate and on an almost slick type DOT tyre, my specs will be:

1.5 bar boost max.
98 BP ultimate unleaded pump gas.
No NOS will be used during any run.
Fully streetable, fully treaded, wet weather suitable, DOT tyres.
No weight will be stripped from the car (it has a full steel body, full working glass, full interior etc).
The wastegate is plumbed back into the full street exhaust with a muffler.
If I beat the 9.59 I will also drive the car home.

You have to set goals for yourself and work towards them ,this is one I have been working towards for quite some time so fingers crossed it all works out, if it does, we'll put some race fuel in it, maybe use the NOS, wind some decent boost into it and go for the world record,

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Here's a couple of pix of the finished car:


----------



## palmer77 (Jul 21, 2004)

what a beauty!!!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Well good news and 'average' news.
All went well at the drags, it was an extreemly hot day and at 1500 feet so we were well down on power but everyone was in the same boat so we all ran alot slower than usual, must have been 30+ deg c amb, 40-50 track and around 50 in the car, I must have lost 2-3kg today  

The feild was a little smaller than they expected for such a big import battle so in their infinite wisdom the officials turned the whole meeting into a DYO.
This means everyone raced everyone no matter what you drove or how fast it was. (some guys were getting 4 and 5 second head starts)
We had a couple of practice runs, it was sooo slippery we just spun the tyres and ran a best 60ft of 1.700, qualified No1 for street tyres and No2 overall.

Then they tell me that during competition I can't run under 10.90 or I'd be disqualified  
After a quick chat with the officials it was decided that under the circumstances 9.99 was the new limit, but no quicker as it was a street meeting.

We ran 10.1 and 10.2 all day winning every round, then I dialed in at 9.99, got a 1.67 60ft, 6.5 second 1/2 track @ 179kph (111mph), passed the other guy at about the 250 meter mark, hit the brakes hard and ran through with a 10.275 @ 174kph (109mph) so it was surely a high 9 if I'd kept in it but I would have been eliminated. 
At the end of the day we won the meeting, got the $$, the wine, trophy and the certificate and I was happy that under the circumstances, without a 9.99 limit a 9.8-9.9 was probably what she would have run.

Looks like we'll have to wait for a cooler, sea level track to get the mid 9, hopefully the meeting in a weeks time will get us the result.


----------



## Michael V (Jul 12, 2006)

Congrats. Looking forward to reading about you breaking the world record.


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

congratulations


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

big congrats mate..awesome job.


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

holy shit is all i can say
everything is custom..i LOVE the catch tank !..it even catched my heart


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

hehe this is sooooo cool.


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

Wicked result......Rob, will meet up with you next week.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Cool, look forward to catching up with you, hows the 32 comming along?

While at Taupo, Chris Tynan took a look at the 240z (for those who don't know him, he is the king pin of the NZ drag racing association, runs a 6 second door slammer and is an all round top bloke) anyway, he checked out the rear end and noticed a couple of things he thought could do with changing so 1 at a time I'll address those points because if anyone would know its him.

I really don't want to put on the good tyres till I get a decent 9, so fingers crossed a few minor changes and a decent day will get the result.


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

Rob....Car is running, however I have clutch issues, not slipping or anything, just won't shift when hot, when cold perfect, hot not. Engine still to be run in. Roll cage not done yet, hopefully in the new year. Get car certed and here I come.


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

congatulations Rob, shame you couldnt take it all the way!! Ive done all the touristy things in Roto now so may pop in tomorrow (Monday) morning to say hi and have a gander if your going to be around? 

Will text you if we do come near!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/89253-r-i-p-s-runs-9-065-fully-treaded-tyre-street-car.html


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

just a question, the big hood scoop, i guess it is only for cooling ? and not hooked up to the turbo for intake ?
how come you don't make another scoop for the turbo to stick out so it can suck more air?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The car does not have a hood scoop and it does have a dedicated turbo intake pipe.

Here's a vid of the car with some traction:

YouTube - RIPS 240z wheelstand to 9.1 in full street trim

It turns out the converter we got with the car was not up to the torque of the RB, with the V8 it stalled at 5500rpm on the transbrake, with the RB it stalled at 7300rpm on the transbrake and it basicly slipped all the way giving a best of 9.06 @ 152mph.

We now have a turbo/NOS specific drag converter rated to 1200ft lb with a stall of 5500rpm, it feels alot different to drive and we'll be running it at the strip this Saturday, all going well and if we can keep the front down, we are looking for solid 8s @ 155-160mph on the street tyre, fingers crossed.

Rob


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello Rob

I haven't red all 6 pages here, But did the car come out as anticipated with a total tag of 15K£? 
Must say it looks pretty sick the way it jumps on the wheeliebar on that shot. Great action!


----------

